# what can i use instead of cream?



## Carina1962 (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone at work has given me a recipe for a spinach and courgette soup one of the ingredients is cream, obviously i would like to replace this so what can i use instead of cream?


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 26, 2011)

Yoghurt perhaps?

No personal experience, I'm afraid so use that suggestion with extreme caution!

Andy


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 26, 2011)

How about creme fraish ? (sp) I don't know the nutritional values , but they always use it in diets as a low fat alternative to cream.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 26, 2011)

creme fraiche, yoghurt, soured cream, a smaller amount of regular cream - or maybe, just leave it out and it would taste ok

YTMV (your taste may vary)


----------



## margie (Mar 26, 2011)

There is an oat based cream substitute that some of the supermarkets sell. Someone mentioned it a while back on another thread. I haven't tried it though so I don't know how well it works.

Here is a link to the post :

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showpost.php?p=208504&postcount=10


----------



## Copepod (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd suggest using say half the recommended amount of cream and making up the volume with milk.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 26, 2011)

We tend to use Elmlea (there are a couple of different levels of low-fatness) works a treat, and the 'double' version can be whipped too. Double light is half the fat of the real thing.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 27, 2011)

As a vegan I obviously dont use cream in my home made soups. Try just making it without cream and put less water  or more veg in it so its thicker. Thats what I do and its still tasty and 'purer' than adding cream etc,.


----------

